# How to start a web page?



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I was wondering how hard is it to build a web page or have a site? I wanted to start a small in home business. Selling my wears and such. Do you have to pay to have a page? I really am DUH about the whole thing. I don't need anything huge just want people to know that I'm here and what I do and what I have for sale. To have a page and sell do I need to have a tax ID number? Thanks for any advice in advance. Have a great day!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

It is very easy to have a website, but harder to have a successful one. This topic comes up here quite often and I sure if you go back through the archives you will find lots of good advice.

You do not need a tax ID to have a webpage, but if your state has sales tax you will probably need one if you intend to sell things that require you to collect the tax.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

There are free places that have templates that help you set up your site so you dont have to know how to code html or css.
Try Wordpress.org
blogger.com
or freewebs.com
all free and all come with templates to get you up and running at no cost.

You dont have to have a tax id number unless your state requires it.
If you are small and just starting out I wouldn't bother filing taxes on it until you get into a bigger business and start making real money.

To collect money over the internet you will need something like a paypal account its free to setup make sure you read the fine print. It allows you to accept credit cards and they take out a small fee. Figure in this fee into your pricing so you dont loose out. Its very minimal. 
Once you see you are doing a good business you may want to upgrade your website later.
There are hosting fees which cost money per month then you could also buy your own www.com name. godaddy.com is reasonable and reliable for that but I would wait until you start getting business before going out there and shelling out a lot of money.
Just my two cents worth.
I wish you luck and let us know when you get your site up and running.


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

PETSNEGGS said:


> I was wondering how hard is it to build a web page or have a site?


A minute to learn, a lifetime to master.
Are you planning to do it your self or hireing someone?


PETSNEGGS said:


> I wanted to start a small in home business. Selling my wears and such. Do you have to pay to have a page?


If you want reliable add free hosting, yes (most of the time)
you can use freewebs or other free hosts, not a great idea for business sites
perfect for development and practice.


PETSNEGGS said:


> I really am DUH about the whole thing. I don't need anything huge just want people to know that I'm here and what I do and what I have for sale. To have a page and sell do I need to have a tax ID number? Thanks for any advice in advance. Have a great day!


No ID # your SS# is fine for paying income tax.
You may need a sales tax licence for your state ($1.00/year last time I had one...in MI.)
To collect funds online a paypal account is IMHO the best way to go.

Get a domain name yourself, not through a host service.(learned that lesson the hard way)
http://www.namecheap.com/ is great, there are many others too.

I use iipanel for hosting, have been very happy with them
http://iipanel.net/

My reseller account is paid through 8/08, if you need a place to park your domain, and build your site, I can offer you a free cPanel hosting package till then.
Disk space 25 MB 
Bandwidth 500 MB 
Php allowed 
FTP access 
cPanel access 
MySql Database(s) 1 
Email Account(s) 1 

maybe for longer depending on funding, or not

PM me if interested


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Building a web site is pretty easy, getting a web site is pretty easy, getting in a search engine is pretty easy. having a web site thats worth going to, Now that is the hard part. There are lots and lots of JUNK sites that serve no purpose than to say I have created a web site.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thank you so very much everyone, will start reading and reading. Right now I am looking to do something out of the house. Not hiring anyone, just little ole' me. Lost my job over a year ago, BIG coorporate crap. Actually, now that the initial financial shock change is over I am much more happy and glad to be out of there. Hubby likes me home too and so do my animals. Just want to make some money out of the house and feel even better about myself. I thank you all so much for the info. I was wondering about paypal but, I thought it was a big chunk they took out, so I'll check into that also.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

PETSNEGGS said:


> Selling my wears and such.


It's wares.

donsgal


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I really like Freewebs.com and its easy. If *I* can do it, anyone can.  I started out with their free program, but when it got more hits I went to one of their package deals. Its still very affordable and I can upgrade or change anything on the site anytime I need/want to. No ads on my site.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ozark-
I want to set one up too, was advised to use ipower to get my 'www.' registered, no one has menitoned this one...DD told me to ONLY use it...?

Patty


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Donsal, typing and not paying attention, by the way hubby got a kick out of your post. He is a nut about proof reading. He corrected me too.... thanks it's nice to be kept on your toes.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Tricky Grama said:


> Ozark-
> I want to set one up too, was advised to use ipower to get my 'www.' registered, no one has menitoned this one...DD told me to ONLY use it...?
> 
> Patty


I haven't gotten mine as a "www". Freewebs has it set up so I can if I want to. I think its like $20 a year or so. Probably should but haven't wanted to spend the money yet. So I'm not much help there......


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I use GoDaddy.com for all my domain registrations.

Cheap, efficient, and easy to make changes in nameservers and other config issues.

Have over 200 domains registered there.

L


----------

